# Wartime Columbia Spitfire redo



## DonChristie (Jul 15, 2020)

I figured I would post pics and progress on my Columbia Spitfire bike. This was a CL score about an hour away and a good price! At first it caught my eye because It was all original, well except for the tires. It had a certain character, so it was mine. My plan is to clean, grease and ride her! I have started to tear her apart and I am falling in love!


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 15, 2020)

The reason I think its wartime is it looks like The hubs and maybe the sprocket are blacked out. I have not cleaned them yet. The serial number is W82762A. Is the MrColumbia site still up? Anybody got a link?


----------



## Mercian (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi There, @DonChristie

very nice. The Mr. Columbia site is long gone, sadly.

I'm compiling these numbers, and can tell you that W82762A was a very late 1944 build. There will be another number stamped on the bb above the serial number, probably between L9 and L12. If you can tell us this, we can give you a more exact date.

An interesting feature of this bike is that the W in the serial number is for Westfield, and was there because for a large part of the war, bicycle makers were forbidden to put their badges on civilian bikes (Huffman used  H etc.). Yours is right at the end of this period, having both a W serial and a badge. From the start of 1945 the W disappeared.

Also, I think this is a Morrow hub. They have an additional date code on the hub, to the lower left of the maker's details. In this case possibly M3 or M4.

I hope that's of interest.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 16, 2020)

Hmm, I dig it. Very similar to another Westfield built wartime bike we’ve all had..


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 16, 2020)

It is very similar to the other bike, @rollfaster ! Thanks for the info @Mercian ! Heres a pic of the SN.


----------



## Mercian (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi @DonChristie 

Thanks for the picture of the S/N. I must admit I can't see the date stamp, it's normally a little above the S/N, and can be widely spaced at this time, with the letter to one side, and the numbers to the other. The first four posts here show some examples from this period.









						1944 Columbia Compax Military model folding bicycle | Military Bicycles
					

here are couple projects I'm probably not gonna get to after all.  First is a Columbia Compax Military model with the frame braces for extra strength. These don't come up very often and it is a fun project. Missing: rear fender, seat, chain guard( all easy to find). But here's my question... it...




					thecabe.com
				




It may be under the rust/dirt above the S/N.

Also, I've noticed that this is the first bike of this mens balloon type I've recorded since the factory stopped making military bikes (G519) of a similar style in around February 1944. All surviving bikes so far recorded after that point are lightweight Sports Tourist or folding Compax style. 

The G519 started in 1941 using the curved downtube, but changed to a straight downtube for the majority of production. It seems they then changed back to the curved downtube, so they were not using up spare G519 frames to make this.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 16, 2020)

Hey Adrian @Mercian , thats good info, thank you! Upon closer inspection, I found the numbers you are asking about. So, if this is a war time made bike, is this like an “essential worker” or “Civilian” style?


----------



## Mercian (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi @DonChristie 

Excellent, thanks for looking again.

L12 means the frame was made in December 1944. We also know from the serial number that it was built up in 1944, so that must have been December too.
The program for Essential War Worker bikes stopped around September 1944 (I don't have an exact date here with me, I'm away from home, so will add it later next week). So yours is one of the first pure civilian ones made. Still wartime, but the regulations for purchase were different.

I see it as an attempt to get bikes out for sale at Christmas that year. You would have been very lucky to have found this under the tree, sounds of Bing Crosby singing White Christmas on the radio, then the same day, the news of the German breakout at the Battle of the Bulge.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 26, 2020)

I have disassembled her and started in on the painted parts. There is some paint left! Ha! Whats cool is most of the metal parts are blacked out!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 8, 2020)

Slowly I have been working on the Spitfire! I cleaned the hoops/hubs, greased and assembled the front wheel. All the metal parts on her are blacked out, except for the crank arm. Here she sits patiently awaiting me. Looks like I will be selling the Spitfire to finance another bike. Look for it.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 10, 2020)

Here she is in all her glory! Cleaned, greased and ready to ride! Siren works too with the help of a dog collar!


----------

